# Mac  C-thru & Prr Lipglass



## braidey (Jul 28, 2009)

Do any of you ladies wear these two colors?  
Do they flatter WOC?


----------



## User35 (Jul 29, 2009)

prr was my first mac purchase ever...Ive bought like 3 tubes already...im not a WOC but I think its a universally flattering color.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually love Prrr and I like C-Thru layered over other neutral pinks and nude shades


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 29, 2009)

I like C-thru but I apply it sheerly. If you goop it on it looks like porn milk gloss on everyone.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I like C-thru but I apply it sheerly. If you goop it on it looks like porn milk gloss on everyone._

 
What she said..

I got C-Thru in one of the holiday sets, otherwise I never would have picked up such a light cream gloss.  Took me a while, but I ended up experimenting with it one day.  Interestingly enough, I really like it when it's used lightly.  Definitely beware of too much though.. jizz lips are not cute.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 29, 2009)

C-thru looks good paired with cork lipliner


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 29, 2009)

I use C-Thru over Spice Lip Pencil.  Use Spice to line and then fill in the entire lip area, then apply C-Thru over that.  It's a nice neutral look.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_What she said..
Definitely beware of too much though.. jizz lips are not cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Oh my. What a visual.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I like C-thru but I apply it sheerly. If you goop it on it looks like porn milk gloss on everyone._

 
^^^ what she said


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 29, 2009)

Prr was my first MAC product! I love it. It's a great everyday color.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_What she said..

I got C-Thru in one of the holiday sets, otherwise I never would have picked up such a light cream gloss. Took me a while, but I ended up experimenting with it one day. Interestingly enough, I really like it when it's used lightly. Definitely beware of too much though.. jizz lips are not cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 *Marks C-Thru off of to buy list*


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 29, 2009)

ateeya on you tube wears it alot


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

here are a few fotd's of Awilda wearing C-Thru over top other lipsticks to tone them down...it looks really great lightly applied over pinks 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...ndly-d-140358/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...ashian-145573/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...p-ever-142014/


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 30, 2009)

I love C-Thru lipglass. I wear it atop of Creme d' Nude L/S.

It's great for other nude lipsticks too. Or even by itself if you have pigmented lips like I do.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2009)

C-Thru can be tricky.  I loooove Prrr.  It's the prettiest pink.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't own or wear either, but i have friends who love both shades. I like Bonus Beat (LE) a lot, which I believe is dupable with C-thru. Don't get crazy with the application though.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2009)

I love Prrr! I'm on my 2nd tube, which is a HUGE deal for me because I never go through anything. It looks awesome no matter what else I wear, and it really brightens my face. I don't currently have C-Thru, but only because I used up my last tube and have yet to repurchase because I have a similar LE shade. It's a great color, but I would say you definitely need to wear lipliner with it (I like Stripdown) or lipstick under it. It's quite pale.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 30, 2009)

I love both. I"m on my second tube of See Thru, it's amazing over Blankety l/s. I'm a lighter WOC (NW30) but I've seen dark women rock both colours too. I guess it all depends on your lipliners and lipsticks.


----------



## twobear (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_What she said..

 Definitely beware of too much though.. jizz lips are not cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I was having mid-afternoon work drag until I read this.  I just spit Starbucks all over my computer monitor!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a picture of C-thru. I'm a WOC (I wear BB honey) and it looks just fine on me without a lipstick or lipliner:


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a Old picture...C-Thru lightly applied over Siss l/s (bottom lip only)...I think you sould really try it...it doesn't work for everyone..but it is a decent neutral to tone down or add a little pop  to other colors 

NC45 / MUFE 173


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2009)

I love both


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have never tried C-Thru, but like a few other posters, Prrr was my first MAC purchase. I saw it was used on Mandy Moore in her "Cry" music video and I loved her lips in that video. I liked it back when I used to use it, but I kind of dropped those shades for reds and hot pinks. One of my old boyfriends hated whenever I would wear it. Although he said it looked amazing, he didn't like the fact that I wouldn't let him kiss me when I had it on. I didn't want to ruin the color! lol


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 30, 2009)

I loovvveeee Prr, it's definitely my HG l/g. It was one of the first I ever tried, and I have gone through at least 5 or 6 of the past 4 or 5 years. It's soft and very pretty over a nude lipstick like Myth.


----------



## Wanderland (Jul 31, 2009)

Prrr was the first lipglass I ever purchased.  C-Thru was the second.  I love both, and have gone thru multiple tubes of both.


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

Prr was my first lipglass purchase too! I think its a lovely nude pink shade


----------



## Caramel_QT (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not a fan of c-thru because of the milky texture. Prr used to be HG for me back in the days. Prr and Oh Baby were IT for me!, LOL. Now, I just can't seem to work Prr like I used too. I dunno....I've now moved to Nymphette for HG status...pinkish without that milky creamy effect.


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

I adore C-Thru! I also love Young Thing that was just released with the Make Up Art collection. Its similar but more opaque and has sparkles. C-Thru looks amazing with Cushy, BBQ or of course Chestnut lip liner. It is my all time favorite go to lip gloss. I am actually wearing it in my profile picture.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love c-thru but agree if put on too heavily you end up with jizzy lips what I do is put one coat on I dont sit their with my wand going back and forth over and over with it like I do some glosses then I take a lip brush to even it out a bit and do a coat of nigh affair it turns out gorgeous I did a smokey eye today did my little lip combo and I got that perfect nude lip color with that pretty gleam to it.


----------

